# Garra Rufa with missing scales



## stalely (Jul 13, 2012)

My children have two garra rufa and one of them has developed a problem with missing scales on his tail area. It is near the anal fin (if that is the right word) The missing scales go all the way around his body in a stripe and he appears slightly swollen there. The fish is behaving normally but I want to do whatever is needed to help it heal as it looks like it would be painful. I wondered if it could be a swim bladder problem or something caused from overfeeding. I don't think they are over fed but I do have children so you never really know. Another possibility is injury but that seems less likely since it is so symmetrical and on both sides. The reason I thought maybe injury is that this fish has been known to jump into the filter although I have not caught it there recently.
I remember years ago having a different kind of fish that had swim bladder problems but it behaved much differently. Would it be safe to add Epsom salts just in case it is blockage or something? They are fed sinking pellets and sometimes dried blood worms. Any advice?


----------



## stalely (Jul 13, 2012)

I forgot to add the necessary info:

Tank size: 10 gal
Ammonia: Don't have the numbers but was nice and low last time I had it tested which was just over a week ago.
NitrIte: Same
NitrAte: Same
PH/GH/KH: Same
Cycled,yes or no: not before the fish were added but have had these guys for about two months 
Number of fish: only 2 at the moment
Acclimation process: initially? I floated them and gradually added tank water to their bag before adding them to the tank
Physical signs of illness(IE spots,shimmer,ECT): Slight swelling at tail, strip of missing scales around that area, a little redness in the lower area where the scales are missing.
How often between fish additions: There were more fish when we got them but our ammonia was very high and we lost some. We have not tried to add any more since getting the water conditions better and will wait until this fish gets better to try.
water change: Weekly to week and a half
Tank temp: around 80f (had raised the temp when a guppy was in there and appeared to have ick - the guppy died but we left the temp as the fish seem happy)


----------

